# Set up new masking tools on iPad



## dkinpgh1 (Oct 31, 2021)

I’m using Lightroom mobile on the newest iPad Pro but I am not seeing the newest masking tools (Select Subject and Select Sky). I’ve signed out of the iPad app and signed back in without any luck.  It looks like I’m running version 6.41. How I force an update to v. 7?

Found the update. 

Thanks,

Don


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Oct 31, 2021)

Updates come through the Apple Store, so logging in and out does not make a difference. What version of iOS are you using? If that version is too old, you will not see the update because it is not compatible. Another possibility is that there is a delay. I only got the update for Photoshop Mobile this morning.


----------



## dkinpgh1 (Nov 1, 2021)

Johan Elzenga said:


> Updates come through the Apple Store, so logging in and out does not make a difference. What version of iOS are you using? If that version is too old, you will not see the update because it is not compatible. Another possibility is that there is a delay. I only got the update for Photoshop Mobile this morning.


I’m running 15.1 - found the update tho the look of the masking tools is different on my iPad Pro and my iphone 11. Both running LRM 7.01. The functionality is different in that I don’t see the buttons at the bottom of the screen on the iPad.


----------



## stevevp (Nov 2, 2021)

Still waiting for my iPad to update. Still showing LR V6.4.1. iPadOS is also V15.1. :(


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Nov 2, 2021)

I have been told that what sometimes helps is going to the Apple Store and looking for the app. That can apparently trigger the update to appear, but I have no personal experience with this trick.


----------



## stevevp (Nov 2, 2021)

Nope! I did accidentally install LR 7.01 for iPhone in the process though!


----------



## dkinpgh1 (Nov 2, 2021)

Johan Elzenga said:


> I have been told that what sometimes helps is going to the Apple Store and looking for the app. That can apparently trigger the update to appear, but I have no personal experience with this trick.


That approach worked for me - the usual updates thru the iPhone App Store didn't update it to 15.1.


----------



## clee01l (Nov 2, 2021)

stevevp said:


> Nope! I did accidentally install LR 7.01 for iPhone in the process though!



It is an easy mistake, since Apple does not distinguish iPhone iOS only Apps from iPadOS apps. The iPadOS version should already be installed on your iPad. The listing in the Apple App manager may show a d/l cloud or just open. You may have Lr7 but you need to exit LR6.x first and reload.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## stevevp (Nov 2, 2021)

dkinpgh1 said:


> That approach worked for me - the usual updates thru the iPhone App Store didn't update it to 15.1.


And for me, second time round. Many thanks.


----------



## dkinpgh1 (Nov 4, 2021)

An update - i have LR mobile7.01  running on an iPad Pro with IOS 15.1. The pic shows what i see when i go into loupe view. Is this what it’s supposed to look like?  It’s diffierent from what i see on the iPhone 11, also running LR mobile 7.01 running iOS 15.1. (Second pic)
I’m also trying to use the heal or clone tool to get rid of the people with no luck. I’m missing the steps to eliminate them completely - once i brush over the people and pick a place to heal from, how do i complete the steps. Am I missing something in the LRQ book?

Thanks,


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Nov 4, 2021)

Are you using an Apple Pencil? Apparently there is a bug that makes it impossible to use the new masking tools with a pencil.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Nov 4, 2021)

What's your specific concern about the differences between those two screenshots? The image itself, or the User Interface differences? The image looks pretty much the same, but the UI is obviously different (for one thing you have the Masking panel open on the iPad, but not open on the iPhone). The UI of Lightroom Mobile is tailored towards the various devices that can be used, so there is a specific version for iOS and a specific version for iPadOS, and another specific version for Android OS. They are similar but slightly different. If you switch the iPhone from portrait to landscape orientation you will see the edit tools will also move from the bottom of the screen to the side of the screen like the iPad version.


----------



## dkinpgh1 (Nov 4, 2021)

Johan Elzenga said:


> Are you using an Apple Pencil? Apparently there is a bug that makes it impossible to use the new masking tools with a pencil.


I’ve been using both the Pencil and my finger. Same results.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 4, 2021)

I can't see anything out of order, where are you getting stuck?

You mentioned trying to clone out the people, so you're painting over them and picking a source... what do you see then?


----------



## dkinpgh1 (Nov 4, 2021)

Jim Wilde said:


> What's your specific concern about the differences between those two screenshots? The image itself, or the User Interface differences? The image looks pretty much the same, but the UI is obviously different (for one thing you have the Masking panel open on the iPad, but not open on the iPhone). The UI of Lightroom Mobile is tailored towards the various devices that can be used, so there is a specific version for iOS and a specific version for iPadOS, and another specific version for Android OS. They are similar but slightly different. If you switch the iPhone from portrait to landscape orientation you will see the edit tools will also move from the bottom of the screen to the side of the screen like the iPad version.


Jim, the concern is with the UI. On the iPhone pic, i was trying to show what the UI looks like with the masking panel open, same with the iPad app, Is there a way to tell in the Apple App Store which is the correct iPad app to download? That is the crux of my issue - there are 2 or 3 LR apps to choose from there. Can you pick out from the attached picture which one is the correct one to download which will provide the same UI as the iPhone. 

Some of the functionalaity is lost on the version I’m using even tho it shows as LR 7.01.

I did notice that when i went to forward a screen shot there are two instances of LR showing there. Not sure why…


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 4, 2021)

On the iPhone, I don't think you've selected Masking yet. Both apps look like the right ones.


----------



## dkinpgh1 (Nov 4, 2021)

Victoria Bampton said:


> I can't see anything out of order, where are you getting stuck?
> 
> You mentioned trying to clone out the people, so you're painting over them and picking a source... what do you see then?


on the iPad, i brush over them and a similar size brush shows what it to be replace but there’s no way to save the change. on the iPhone at least there’s a tick mark that can be checked to close out the action. 

i tried to upload a screen shot of the App Store options but i can’t figure out out to decrease the size (8.4MB) in order to upload that image.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 4, 2021)

Ah, good question. On the iPad, there should be a done button at the bottom or you can just switch to another tool.


----------



## dkinpgh1 (Nov 4, 2021)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Ah, good question. On the iPad, there should be a done button at the bottom or you can just switch to another tool.


Victoria, When i click on the done button, the changes disappear, which is rather frustrating.


----------



## dkinpgh1 (Nov 4, 2021)

Victoria Bampton said:


> On the iPhone, I don't think you've selected Masking yet. Both apps look like the right ones.


When i select a picture from All Photos, the next screen is what I see (Pic #2 above). It has the list of tools across the bottom. 
The iPad UI shows the box with the tools shows up once I click on the + sign
It would be nice if there were one UI for both the iPad and iPhone


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Nov 4, 2021)

dkinpgh1 said:


> It would be nice if there were one UI for both the iPad and iPhone


That would not be realistic. An iPad sceen is quite a bit bigger, so it’s logical that there are some differences.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 6, 2021)

dkinpgh1 said:


> Victoria, When i click on the done button, the changes disappear, which is rather frustrating.



Have you actually moved the sliders after making your selection? You're not just looking at the temporary overlays which disappear when you move out of the Masking tool?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 6, 2021)

I've found a bug report that might match your description of the changes disappearing: P: Tapping Slider (nudge) causes Mask Edits to be lost


----------



## dkinpgh1 (Nov 7, 2021)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Have you actually moved the sliders after making your selection? You're not just looking at the temporary overlays which disappear when you move out of the Masking tool?


I have the feather slider set to 0 and the opacity slider set to 100.  At those settings, the distraction I’m trying to eliminate is still visible.

Thanks, Victoria.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 8, 2021)

Assuming we're still talking about the Masking Brush (as opposed to the Healing Brush), that's the brush settings, but it doesn't sound like you've adjusted any of the sliders like Exposure? That's like choosing painting over a patch on the wall without any paint on the brush... there's nothing to see.


----------



## dkinpgh1 (Oct 31, 2021)

I’m using Lightroom mobile on the newest iPad Pro but I am not seeing the newest masking tools (Select Subject and Select Sky). I’ve signed out of the iPad app and signed back in without any luck.  It looks like I’m running version 6.41. How I force an update to v. 7?

Found the update. 

Thanks,

Don


----------



## dkinpgh1 (Nov 8, 2021)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Assuming we're still talking about the Masking Brush (as opposed to the Healing Brush), that's the brush settings, but it doesn't sound like you've adjusted any of the sliders like Exposure? That's like choosing painting over a patch on the wall without any paint on the brush... there's nothing to see.


I changed directions - those were the settings for the healing brush. 
I'll have to play with the Exposure to see if that'll fix the issue. 
I looked briefly at that Adobe link you provided but will spend some more time investigating that issue. I have been using the Apple Pencil
Thanks,


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 8, 2021)

Ok, probably useful to specify. For the masking, the Apple Pencil thread is probably it. For healing, we'd need to understand more about what you're doing.


----------



## dkinpgh1 (Nov 9, 2021)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Assuming we're still talking about the Masking Brush (as opposed to the Healing Brush), that's the brush settings, but it doesn't sound like you've adjusted any of the sliders like Exposure? That's like choosing painting over a patch on the wall without any paint on the brush... there's nothing to see.


----------



## dkinpgh1 (Nov 9, 2021)

It looks like I confused things here. I’m trying to use the healing brush on the iPad to remove the people in the left hand picture in my post above (#10 in this thread). When I paint over them on the iPad, either with the Pencil or my finger, i still have a ghost image of the person even tho the feather’s set at 0 and the opacity at 100.  It’s as if i have to paint over the remnants 2 or 3 times to eliminate the people.

Could it be that I’m doing this edit on the iPad and not in LRC on the computer that’s causing the ghosting, that i can‘t remove the people? I loaded the pictures as raw files onto the iPad and when i got home, downloaded them into LRC on my iMac. I use a Sony 6500.

The pic is a nighttime shot at Mt. Rushmore in So. Dakota.

Thanks for your time in working on this.


----------



## Paul McFarlane (Nov 9, 2021)

Your initial screenshot showed the Masks open, rather than the Healing Brush.

It sounds like you have it set to Heal rather than Clone. Clone does a clean copy whereas Heal tries to blend. It depends on the object as to which is best - try Clone (it's just the dropdown when you have the Brush open).


----------



## dkinpgh1 (Nov 9, 2021)

Paul McFarlane said:


> Your initial screenshot showed the Masks open, rather than the Healing Brush.
> 
> It sounds like you have it set to Heal rather than Clone. Clone does a clean copy whereas Heal tries to blend. It depends on the object as to which is best - try Clone (it's just the dropdown when you have the Brush open).


What I was trying to show with the 2 pictures is the different UI's with the iPad and the iPhone only. It only became clear to me after I played with the iPad for a while what was going on... I'm going to have to work with it more. 

I also tried the Clone tool - I think what I will have to do is enlarge the picture so that there's more area between the people to draw from. The people are too close together and I can't grab the walkway as I'd like. That, and the one person next to the wall has to be worked on in more than one pass to account for the lighted wall.

I'm still in the learning stages. This site has been invaluable! Thanks.


----------



## Paul McFarlane (Nov 9, 2021)

Practice makes all the difference. It's actually quite amazing what you can do with the Healing brush, sometimes with a combination of small cloning (for example when the edge is close to another object) then healing for a larger area.


----------

